
Futures for C++11 - indatawetrust
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1661982097368498/futures-for-c-11-at-facebook/
======
brudgers
The past discussion was interesting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9746405)

